
Websites to visit as a software developer – 2019 - milap
https://milapneupane.com.np/2019/11/04/10-websites-to-visit-as-a-software-developer/
======
jiofih
Websites you can’t visit? I think this page is being served with an incorrect
mimetype as it triggers a download dialog in the browser.

------
stuntkite
This is such lazy garbage that it almost feels like satire to have it in my HN
news feed.

